# 62290



## dbonar (Jun 11, 2010)

What are the maximum units that can be charged for this code?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 11, 2010)

CMS has a max of 5.  Anything beyond that would need very specific medical necessity documented (as with any procedure(s))


----------



## dbonar (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you know where I can find this information on CMS website?  I tried to locate the document, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/08_MUE.asp#TopOfPage

1st link under downloads


----------



## dbonar (Jun 11, 2010)

Should that be billed to Medicare as 62290 on five separate lines with a 59 modifier or 62290 once with 5 units?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 11, 2010)

I think this could really become carrier specific however, I tend to break it out by separate lines.


----------

